# Alternator question



## hkital (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a problem with my 1990 stanza. I replaced the alternator a while back and since then the belt has been squealing. After about a year of apathy the belt got chewed up. I replaced the belt but it still squeals and upon further inspection, I can see the alternator pulley doesn't seem to line up quite right with the others and the belt hangs off the water pump pulley.

Is it possible to adjust the alternator pulley? Or is it just the wrong alternator?


Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the alternator is mounted correctly. You may have an extra washer in there causing an offset. Otherwise it would probably be the wrong alternator.


----------

